# SAFARI quitte inopinément



## frippe (20 Janvier 2008)

Safari 3.04 sous léopard pour Mac OSX 10.5.1 quitte inopinément avec le message 
"envoyer un rapport" "voulez  vous relancer" "quitter"
Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant la mise à jour.
J'ai installé la version Adobe flash player 9 U.B + adobe reader 7 pensant résoudre le problème. 
C'est très ennuyeux.Je suis étudiant et pour mes études je dois par ex aller sur le site de la BNF rechercher des oeuvres originales de textes.Or , pas de soucis pour entrer sur le site et faire une recherche par auteur et obtenir le "chemin de fer" des pages du livre choisi sur la colonne de gauche.Mais sur la partie droite de l'écran , impossible d'avoir la page  sélectionnée...l'ordi cherche  qq secondes et safari quitte fermant toutes les fenêtres.
Avez vous ce même souci? qq'un peut-il faire l'essai et me dire ce qui se passe?
www.gallica.bf.fr  (une recherche par n'importe quel nom d'auteur est possible; essayer "hugo" par ex).
J'ai le même souci avec un site intranet d'entreprise quand je veux faire apparaître un doc professionnel.
Mon message est confus, je sais, mais Safari est un outil indispensable pour ces études à distance.
Merci de m'aider.
Frippe


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2008)

http://gallica.bnf.fr  passe bien chez moi (MacOS X 10.4.1 - Safari 3.04)

Essaie avec Firefox peut-être


----------



## frippe (20 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse
Je suis passé sur firefox et tout fonctionne normalement.Seulement ça ne résoud pas le problème de Safari et je c'est dommage de quitter ce navigateur pour un autre, pour un bug que je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer d'ailleurs.Safari n'a jamais posé aucun problème avant une mise à jour éffectuée au cours de l'été dernier.
Je serais intéressé de savoir comment les macusers ont réglé cette difficulté sans passer par firefox.
En attendant je vais rester avec le renard rusé .
Bien cordialement
frippe


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

mise à jour effectuée l'été dernier?:mouais: 

comment cela se fait il?
Leopard est sorti le 26 octobre 2007.....

Quant à  "Safari quitte "
ca arrive et ce n'est rien de dramatique
( sujet déjà  abordé en long et en large avec les mesures à prendre)

Par exemple
vider les caches 
changer la plist
tester le même site mais sur une autre session ( à créer au besoin)
( pour les détails voir les archives)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2008)

*Au fait, la dernière version de Adobe Reader est la 8.1*

Si ton OS est comme tes liens (=> www.gallica.bf.fr  ) il ne m'étonne pas que Safari plante chez toi.  

Donc, avant de te plaindre, mets un peu d'ordre. L'aide que nous pourrons éventuellement te fournir n'en sera que plus efficace. 

Nota : tout fonctionne très bien pour moi et je n'ai pas installé Adobe Reader (le module PDF de Safari est ok).

iMacIntel Mac OS X.5.1


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

zero problème sous panther ( sans adobe reader)
( cad qu'au lieu d'avoir le chenin de fer avec le détaillé à droite j'ai eu  le détail en pdf telechargé)
bref rien de fondamentalement HS


----------



## frippe (20 Janvier 2008)

Merci  
vous avez répondu vertement, mais répondu.Je n'ai rien compris à vos explications.C'est dire mon  niveau côté bidouillage informatique/internet.(Plist/cache?).
Je viens d'installer  Adobe Reader version 8.1.1 et sans avoir rien fait d'autre le bug a disparu et je télécharge en plein texte les documents de la bnf.
Ce que je ne pouvais plus faire depuis quelques mois déjà . 
Le fait que j'aie mentionné l'installation de Leopard il ya dix jours a rendu mes explications encore plus confuses.
ça n'a rien à voir bien sûr et j'aurais dû m'abstenir de l'écrire.:rose: 
Mais vous êtes  durs avec le novice de service quand même...sans rancune.
Bien cordialement
:modo:


----------



## pattes (20 Juin 2009)

Alors si comme moi vous avez presque tout essayé :
- reinstaller
- tout supprimer avec AppDelete
- mais que rien marche sauf sur une deuxième session "essai"
- Cherchez et supprimez com.apple.WebFoundation.plist en le cherchant avec spotlight


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2009)

Salut à tous!
Un léger déterrage me semble nécessaire&#8230;

Alors voilà, je vous explique, j'ai un problème avec Safari&#8230;
Il ne veut absolument plus se lancer.
Je clique sur l'icône, et il sautille 3/4 fois, puis l'éternel message du "envoyer un rapport", et ça, depuis deux jours. Impossible de bien le relancer&#8230;
J'ai essayé de redémarrer l'ordinateur: Rien. J'ai réinstallé Safari (maintenant j'ai perdu tous mes favoris, et mince&#8230 mais ça n'a pas marché. J'ai envoyé 6 rapports à Apple. J'ai Relancé et réinitialiser les réglages, rien n'y fait; j'ai supprimé les plugins pouvant merder, rien (sauf Growl qui y est toujours, mais ça marchait bien quand même jusqu'à hier), j'ai supprimé les fichiers cookies.plist et l'autre (je n'ai plus son nom exact, Safari.plist ou un truc comme ça), mais toujours rien...

Qqn peut m'aider? 
Pour la petite histoire, j'ai Flock, Firefox, Opéra 10, Chromonium, Monitor, mais je préfère Safari et il m'est bien sympathique, alors si qqn pouvait me le faire revivre SVP.

Merci d'avance en tout cas! =)

MacU.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2009)

bonjour
1500 messages donc chevronné

*comme tu as une sauvegarde
 tu pourras reprendre au moins les favoris

* comme tu es chevronné tu sais aussi
- qu'il est rarement necessaire de reinstaller une appli
( en tous cas pas avant floppées de tests et redressements divers)

-qu'il y a moultes sujets sur soucis safari par version, globalement 3 et 4 dernierement
( ta  version n'est pas précisée, 3.04?)


----------



## Macuserman (17 Août 2009)

Chevroné, plus ou moins&#8230;
Majorité de message pour iPod et iPhone pour être franc.

J'ai effectivement mes favoris, mais mon panel des sites favoris m'allait super bien! ^^
Version 4.0.3...

Mais le problème persiste&#8230;! :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

Petite info. Sur un nouveau compte, Safari ne se lance pas non plu&#8230;
Les autorisations sont elles concernées alors? Ou quel est le problème??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Autorisations vérifiées et réparées le cas échéant par Onyx, mais rien n'a changé&#8230;
C'est quand même un gros problème que j'ai là&#8230;

Qqn aurait-il la solution s'il vous plaît? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Vous embêtez plus. Glims merdait de A à Z. Problème résolu.

Chevroné&#8230;ouai, si on veut! ^^


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2009)

et ben pour la suite, si suite,  ,  tu vas voir les sujets safari 4...


----------

